# Technical/Chemistry NYT Question/Problem



## JoeV (Sep 20, 2008)

Now that I have the attention of everyone, I will share my challenge with you. 

A friend on the West coast of Washington State made their first loaf of NYT bread (at my insistence). When they cut into it, they noticed that the crumb had a gray color to it, and they were somewhat put off by this. Here's the picture he sent of the loaf:







It's a bit hard to pick out the color, but it is noticable. Also noteworthy is the shape of the loaf, which should be higher than the picture shows. This might be from cutting into too soon before it has a chance to cool (something I would NEVER do), or it could be strong handling of the dough when getting it in the pan.

I did some research about the coloration, and found a couple of wbsites that alluded to the following possible causes:



 too              much malt
 too              much fermentation
              high dough temperature
 low              oven temperature
This was a common thread on several websites, but I wanted to get some feedback from the rank-and-file if you have had this happen to your NYT bread. Anyone have this problem? Should the bread be eaten or shipped by overnight to pacanis' dogs for proper disposal?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

Uhhh, I would never feed my poochie's bread  least of all bread I wouldn't eat myself 

Nice pic though. That half loaf I tried freezing, thawed and cooked last night had that look to it. Real "doughy". I figured it was cuz i cooked at a lower temp due to it being only half a loaf, and the last one was overdone at 450F, but I will leave it up to you what might have happened...

BTW, I tossed mine, but if given the chance I'm sure the dogs would have eaten it


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2008)

Did they let the raw dough sit to long? If so the dough would be grey and then make bread grey. Maybe it was the water. Not sure. Did they mix or rise dough in an old aluminum pan?


----------

